# New to mice- help?



## lonehuntress (Jul 28, 2012)

Ive read the info on here about breeding mice. I haven't yet got my starter mice but i am thinking about doing black/blue or maybe agouti. 
can anyone point me in the direction of helpfull websites for beginner breeders? also, im from northwest ohio and i am having trouble finding shows around here.

Also, is there information about culling? which mice to cull and how to do it? I realize that this is a part of breeding. Do any of you feed your culled mice to other pets (like snakes or cats) or do you typically just dispose of them? thanks!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
i am sure there are at least 2 people on here from ohio who should be able to help you
this website has all the information you need including a culling forum


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Apart from this forum, I recommend http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/ :mrgreen: 
There you can find loads of info about breeding and genetics.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

There are no shows in Ohio planned in the next year or more. In fact I am not aware of any shows on the east coast planned. There is talk of one in eastern PA this fall...but it has not been confirmed. The US is pretty lacking on shows. It's been one of the most dissapointing parts of the hobby to me. I don't need to win...but I love seeing others mice and learning more in person. Pictures can only take one so far!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin and welcome to the forum!
In addition to people in Ohio, there are a couple in Michigan. Although this site is UK based, it's welcome to everyone and is just plain great to learn about breeding! And yup, there is a culling section that you have to request to be a part of. I personally sell my culls to people who keep snakes, and donate to a Raptor Rescue when I start to get a build up.


----------



## lonehuntress (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I got 2 mice and the self black one died allready. she was fine the entire ride, then when i went to put her in her new home, she slumped over and started twitching. A few minutes later she died. so i am a little discouraged. im trying to find 2 more pet females not from the pet store (these mice were from a breeder not pet store) I requested cull info just in case i need to put down any sick mice. thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If it's very hot, a mousie can get stressed out very easily. I carry a small insulated lunchbox; small with flexible sides. Not really airtight and fine for shortish trips. Just throw a bit of litter or paper in there, a bit of something cool and green for hot weather, leave the zipper open just a bit if you're concerned about ventilation, closed if it's freezing cold outside. Having the tank ready set when you get home is a good idea.

I had the same thing happen with the first satin I ever bought out of town; she was pregnant and now I know not to transport a doe when she's pregnant.


----------



## lonehuntress (Jul 28, 2012)

I feel so bad! i had them in a small tub with airholes and i put a cucumber slice for water and a little box in there for hiding. the ride was an hour long and i think the stress was to much for her. It was about 80 degrees outside but i had the A/C on. Im having a hard time finding anyone who sells mice close by. if i have to transport them again ill try the lunchbox idea. i know mice die easy, but i still feel like an idiot. I didnt think that they would get too hot in the A/C car but i guess if the sun was on them...idk.


----------



## lonehuntress (Jul 28, 2012)

I got some buddy mice for mine for free from someone who didn't want theres. 2 females. One is a brown tan (not totally sure on shade yet) and one is a PEW which im not crazy about but now my other mouse has company. I might be getting a blue merele and a extreme black or a blue later on.They ajusted super. there in there eating food and building a nest.


----------



## lonehuntress (Jul 28, 2012)

I emailed a breeder about getting some of her mice and she replied back saying she wound't adopt to me because i killed my mouse. now i feel even worse and im about to give up.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

everyone makes mistakes, you sound like you have learnt from it.


----------

